# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Genotropin first cycle

## nba2005uk

Im looking to start a cycle of Genotropin but still scratching up on some research. How would this cycle look to you?
5ius every other day, so 100ius would last me 40 days. would run this for 6+ months.
Then test e at 500mg for 8 weeks an run pct as normal.
By the way this is my first time running gh so im starting at what ive been recommended a average dose for first timer? Thanks guys

----------


## nba2005uk

The other possibility is running 2.5 everyday. 5 days on 2 days off. so 12.5iu per week. This would last me a longer duration but not sure on what the best option is. I am doing as much research as possible, just sometimes easier to make a thread and ask the questions yourself

----------


## dec11

if thts the white top greek stuff its the same as mine, im gettin great benefit from it already at 7wks in with my trt. i workd up to 3iu's but have dropped to 2 due to wrist pain, potent stuff!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Starting HGH low and building up is key....perhaps somewhere between 1.5-2 units ED and stay there for a few days...maybe a week or more...then ramp up slowly .5 units to avoid sides like carpel tunnel, fatigue. headaches and bloat. It is worth preventing sides, since with the mentioned sides, it is hard to get to the gym!

----------


## lifeforce0019

> Starting HGH low and building up is key....perhaps somewhere between 1.5-2 units ED and stay there for a few days...maybe a week or more...then ramp up slowly .5 units to avoid sides like carpel tunnel, fatigue. headaches and bloat. It is worth preventing sides, since with the mentioned sides, it is hard to get to the gym!


Hi SlimmerMe. Could you please post your bodybuilding experience as well as your physical stats pre- and post-GH. Also, which hgh do you use? Dose, frequency, etc.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hi SlimmerMe. Could you please post your bodybuilding experience as well as your physical stats pre- and post-GH. Also, which hgh do you use? Dose, frequency, etc.


Hi Lifeforce.
I am not a BB. I was prescribed HGH for Deficient Adult Growth Hormone and prescibed Omnitrope. My doctor wanted to raise my IGF-1 level as well as promote more lean mass. Well...I got the lean mass. Notice the word "mass." I was supposed to take 3 units ED but over the course of 6 months, I gradually settled on 1-1.5 units since I could not take the bloat. HGH does bloat up females VERY easily. Reason being is because we have so many other hormones at play. Therefore kind of a stacking effect I suppose. I only dosed 1 x a day. Initially I pinned in the wee hours of the morning and then went back to sleep... and then about halfway into it, I decided to dose before bed. ...because I simply got tired of waking up and shooting myself which REALLY woke me up. Physically I have gained weight and gotten bigger and stronger and thicker and more massive. My bones feel denser too. And sleep? BEST in my entire life! 
Now....did I want to get bigger? No. I was also on Test and DHEA and Estrogen. So....again, many things all happening at once with all of these hormones! 

Hope this helps answer some of what you want to know!

----------


## lifeforce0019

Oops, no, not really!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Oops, no, not really!


What then? do you want to know?
I am not a BB
I gained weight...clothers tighter..
I was on Omnitrope
1 x day ED
Anything else...???

----------


## nba2005uk

slimmer i tried to private message you but it wouldnt let me.
The hgh is actually called genetropin by genetech. Not sure if im aloud to post brand names here so sorry if its against the rules? Im thinking of doing 2.5iu monday-friday. then weekend off. Then i will up the dose to 5iu every other day all week. gradually increasin over a few months. Hows this sound?

----------


## dec11

> slimmer i tried to private message you but it wouldnt let me.
> The hgh is actually called genetropin by genetech. Not sure if im aloud to post brand names here so sorry if its against the rules? Im thinking of doing 2.5iu monday-friday. then weekend off. Then i will up the dose to 5iu every other day all week. gradually increasin over a few months. Hows this sound?


same as mine, i ramped up .5 every 5th day, got to 3iu and suffered painful wrists so went down to 2iu for 4 days and now at 2.5iu for 2days. its good stuff, im feeling a difference already. i inject everyday, not sure about the 5 on 2 off thing, i prefer to stay on

----------


## jimi1

> Im looking to start a cycle of Genotropin but still scratching up on some research. How would this cycle look to you?
> 5ius every other day, so 100ius would last me 40 days. would run this for 6+ months.
> Then test e at 500mg for 8 weeks an run pct as normal.
> By the way this is my first time running gh so im starting at what ive been recommended a average dose for first timer? Thanks guys



It's recommended to start with 2IU per day for 1-4 weeks
Ramp up 0.5-1 IU each week thereafter until you reach 4-5 per day.

My ramp up was 
week 1 - 2iu
week 2 - 3iu
weeks 3-4 4iu
week 5 5iu

I had no side effects, but everyone is different

----------


## nba2005uk

Bump anybody else heard of this growth? seems to only be people from the UK who have heard about it...

----------


## joesmit

I am interested in starting Genotropin but have a few questions. No one ever talks about coming off. 

1. Is it necessary to taper off similar to the way you taper on?

2. Would it be worthless to try this for 2-3 months and then stop?

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> slimmer i tried to private message you but it wouldnt let me.
> The hgh is actually called genetropin by genetech. Not sure if im aloud to post brand names here so sorry if its against the rules? Im thinking of doing 2.5iu monday-friday. then weekend off. Then i will up the dose to 5iu every other day all week. gradually increasin over a few months. Hows this sound?


Such a shame. This went from Genotropin (in my opinion the best HGH money can buy) to some UGL brand called genetropin. If it's real, but chinese stuff, you will need to take 5 IU's a day, because it won't be as potent as the real pharmacy grade stuff. I got great results on just 3 IU's of genotropin, but when I take my chinese stuff, I have to take 5 IU's to get the same result.

----------


## BigGuns89

I am also new to hgh but have read up on alot of research. Ive used and am currently on cycle of AAS now and im looking into starting hgh for 6 months when I start PCT and then do another cycle of AAS and so on, maybe one day (promotion at work allowing!) combine the two together and just come off the AAS for time on + pct whilst continuously staying on hgh, but im talking a good few cycles down the line...

ive done different AAS cycles and experimented a few things but the one im on now and will probably stick with is:
16 weeks
1-4 sust 4ml pw
5-12 cyp 4ml pw
13-16 prop 1ml eod
including arimadex
pct - hcg with nolvadex for 2weeks then lower the nolva for another 2 weeks and then clomid for two weeks

I am looking to start the HGH the same day'ish of my pct and continue for 5-6months before doing another AAS cycle of the above.
Was thinking of doing 2iu ed and just sticking with that for the whole duration...

----------

